# Pee Smell Coming From Heater Vent



## bose (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a 2003 26RS. We were camping for 2 days when we started noticing a pee smell coming from the furnace vent in the floor near the bed in the rear, the furthest vent away from the bathroom. We had 5 days left, so I removed the vent,put a piece of paper over it, and screwed the vent back down. The smell persisted and air fresheners struggled to cover it up. I haven't taken the underbelly off, or cut it yet to examine the black tank. Just thought I'd ask for any thoughts or suggestions before I start digging in to it. thank you for your time.

Mike


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Did you recently purchase your Outback from a pet owner, or do you camp with a dog or cat? Because my guess would be that pet urine ran down the floor heat register. A sewer gas leak will have a distinct "poop" smell.

Todd


----------



## bose (Aug 8, 2014)

Todd&Regan said:


> Did you recently purchase your Outback from a pet owner, or do you camp with a dog or cat? Because my guess would be that pet urine ran down the floor heat register. A sewer gas leak will have a distinct "poop" smell.
> 
> Todd


----------



## bose (Aug 8, 2014)

we did recently purchase it, but didn't notice the smell our first two times out. We do have a dog, but I can't see her doing her business there. I understand what you are saying about the "poop" smell, that does make sense. So what do you think? clean up the area around and in the vent well, air it out a while, and take another test run before I take anything apart?


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Check the furnace air-intake area for a mouse nest....


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

dhdb said:


> Check the furnace air-intake area for a mouse nest....


+1 Been there and had that problem...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Stumpy75 said:


> Check the furnace air-intake area for a mouse nest....


+1 Been there and had that problem...
[/quote]

X2 - Mouse nest does have a distinct urine smell as they seem to pee a lot in and around the nest.


----------

